# Es posible zinquear el cobre con spray?



## electronpositivo (Oct 2, 2013)

Hola foro. A ver si podéis despejarme una duda que tengo:

¿Es posible usar un spray de galvanizado en frío de zinc previo al atacado del ácido como método sustitutivo al estañado de la placa? 

En definitiva seria mejor que estañar el cobre dado que al soldar componentes el zinc no se fundiría.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2013)

No creo que exista . . . probablemente sea una pintura y no conductora ni soldable.

Se necesita estañar por calor o por galvanoplastia.

Saludos !


----------



## electronpositivo (Oct 2, 2013)

Bueno el spray que digo existen muchos por ejemplo este

www.crcind.com/wwwcrc/tds/TCA6 ZINC.PDF

Pero me interesa lo que tu dices que:
- sea conductor (en teoria si se comportacomo catodo deberia, no?)
- que sea soldable (en este caso parece ser que sí)

En fin... aqui esta la duda. Estañado por galvanoplastia, con todo el follon que me conlleva, y sus problemas aun no resuelto o darle una "manita" de spray al cobre, planchar, atacar y pintar. Lo bueno seria que el zinc no se funde al aplicar los componentes.

pd: el enlace no puedo colgarlo correctamente porque tengo menos de 5 mensajes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2013)

electronpositivo dijo:


> . . ._*En definitiva seria mejor que estañar el cobre dado que al soldar componentes el zinc no se fundirí*_a.



Cuando sueldas las placas, ¿ Llegas a fundir el cobre ?


----------



## electronpositivo (Oct 2, 2013)

Zas en toda mi boca!  No es que funda el cobre.. pero si el estaño.

El hecho es que estoy buscando un modo de proteger el cobre de la placa. Por el momento he estañado una placa de cobre pero no me queda 100% como quiero. Y para poder estañar el primer paso es "hervir" estaño con plata en salfumán (para obtener el cloruro de estaño II). Quita tiempo y cuesta lo mismo una bobina de 250g SnAg 96% que el spray de Galvanizado de zinc en frío. De allí que se me haya encendido la bombillita. 

Si el spray se corroe con el agua oxigenada y salfumán o con ácido férrico. Y además es conductor de la electricidad ¿Que modo más sencillo de proteger el cobre que ponerle un poco de ese spray y luego continuar el proceso normal, no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2013)

Mira estos temas:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/232504/ _
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/estanado-placas-pcb-galvanizado-8641/


En el segundo link se comenta sobre u producto comercial para realizarlo


----------



## electronpositivo (Oct 2, 2013)

Esos post los vi antes de ponerme a estañar la placa. Me informé bastante. El método que uso yo es el siguiente:

1. Conseguir cloruro de estaño II: es casi tan fácil como en un vol de cristal pirex pongo salfumán y una barra generosa de estaño. Caliento la mezcla al baño María. Procurando que no se quede el estaño al aire libre ni que se ponga la barra negra. De ser así limpio el estaño. Recuerda que el liquido es una disolución de ácido clorhídrico!!. Vigilar cuando quede poco liquido que no se queme la sal. A mi me ocurrió que se puso marrón y supongo que será otro compuesto cloruro de estaño IV. En todo caso hacerlo en un lugar ventilado y fuera de la cocina o te cargaras todo lo metálico. Evitar asimismo inhalar el gas. Si tenemos una sal blanca insoluble o muy poco soluble en agua, pero sí en salfumán lo más probable es que tengamos el Cloruro de Estaño II.

2. Galvanoplastia. En una cubeta vertimos agua desionizada y la sal, cloruro estaño II. Conectamos el cobre al negativo, catodo y una barra de estaño al positivo, anodo. En principio con una fuente de 1-2-3v y poco amperaje funciona. Esta parte la saqué de este video del youtube w ww. youtube. com / watch?v=oZPx8TVb878. Es aqui donde realmente se me generan algunas dudas. Resulta que si le metía chicha el estaño se deposita rápidamente pero con un color mate y era fácil de sacarlo un pedazo de papel. Si lo hacia a bajo voltaje, baja intensidad la reacción era más lenta. Por lo que respecta al los cálculos los tengo muy verdes y ya no recuerdo nada de las reacciones redox. A lo sumo que he llegado es que para hacerlo correctamente deberíamos. con la superficie a estañar. saber los Faradays a aplicar. Y luego sabríamos el voltaje e intensidad. Además que en el video el maestro indica que no es lo mismo cuando la reacción se realiza a una velocidad u otra creando unos enlaces covalentes o ionicos, siendo estos últimos los que necesitamos.

Fogonazo no perdamos el hilo por eso. 

Creo que si se cumplen un para de condiciones se puede usar el spray de zinc para galvanizar el cobre.
- Que la capa aplicada conduzca la electricidad
- Que la capa aplicada reaccione al ácido (clorhídrico, férrico, etc.)

Así que si alguno lo tenéis podéis sacarme de dudas.


----------



## electronpositivo (Oct 5, 2013)

Doy el tema por cerrado no sin antes aportar algunos detalles. 

- El modo más sencillo de zinquear el cobre que he encontrado es por electrólisis tal como se explica en el enlace :

http://rinconciencia.wordpress.com/2011/07/22/zincado-electroltico/

- Hay otro modo mejor pero requiere de zinc en polvo que lo podéis encontrar en 






Sigo sin controlar el tema de la electrólisis pero con una pila petaca, vinagre de vino blanco, una moneda, zinc he podido zinquearla no sin ir revisando el proceso y puliendo la moneda para que se depositara de un modo uniforme. 

En fin ... si quereis aportar algún enlace que explique el voltaje e intensidad a usar, así como el tiempo para lograr el grosor deseado será bien recibido.

pd: por lo que me ha costado el zinc también me ha salido más económico que el bote de CRC.


----------

